# Murrelektronik Cube67



## Blockmove (9 Februar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

setzt jemand Cube67 http://www.murrelektronik.com/de/products/field-active/Cube67/ von Murrelektronik ein?
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?
Was ist positiv, was negativ?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## sps-concept (9 Februar 2011)

*Cube*

Hallo,

ich hatte das mal. Prinzipiell läufts erstmal. Machste alles in der HW-Config. Aber ich denke bei DP-Fehlern kriegt man erstmal das grosse Suchen, da es nur einen Kopf gibt und der Rest über einen internen Bus geht. Detaildiagnose auswerten usw... Aber das System spart wohl Profibus-Lizenzgebühren. Und die Buskabel gibts glaub ich nur vorkonfektioniert.

André


----------



## Chräshe (9 Februar 2011)

Ich kenne das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis nicht, da ich sie nur als Beistellung verbaut hatte. War aber alles einfach und Problemlos. Einziger Nachteil ist, dass pro Kopfmodul nur 4 Stränge mit je nur 4 Modulen möglich sind…


----------



## Mr.Spok (10 Februar 2011)

Für mehr Module und längere Leitungslängen (30m pro Doppelstrang) gibts den Cube 67+ für Profibus (Art.-Nr. 56521) , hab ich zur zeit im Einsatz. Ohne Probleme.

mfG Jan


----------



## mr.oberfoerster (23 Februar 2011)

*ich halte nichts davon.*

Wir haben das Cube67 schon seit längeren im Einsatz und kann dir nur Empfehlen: Finger Weg!!!
Es läuft Tatsächlich die Erste Zeit Gut, aber wenn die Ersten Störungen kommen, ein Graus.
Mit dem Blink-Code kann man nichts anfangen, der Stimmt nicht.
Die Steckverbindungen sind sehr sehr sensibel. was auch Murr erkannt hat und jetzt ein Werkzeug zum Stecker anziehen vertreibt:
http://onlineshop.murrelektronik.co...54&ID_O_TREE_GROUP=1&BEGIN=1&sLanguage=German

Also wer die Fehler suche vom ASI-Bus kennt wird das Cube verteufeln.

Es gibt sehr viele Alternativen, wir sind im Moment dabei das System von Festo zu Testen bzw. mal einzusetzen, möchte da aber noch keine Aussage machen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## schmiedt (12 Januar 2015)

Gibt es denn eigentlich eine Möglichkeit das Cube67 über die Mastersteuerung zu diagnostizieren?
Wir haben öfters mal durch Bewegung beschädigte Busleitungen und dann Leuchten ALLE an die Kopfstation angeschlossenen Module rot. So ist es sehr schwer den defekt zu finden.
Wie ist das mit dem oben erwähnten Blinkcode?


----------



## SPS-freak1 (12 Januar 2015)

Also ich habe auf der IPC mit unseren Murr Vertriebler gesprochen und dieser hat mir einen Prototypen gezeigt der eine komplette Diagnose inklusive Webserver bereitstellt. Dort War sogar an jedem einzelnen Eingang ein Schluss auf jedes Potential diagnostizierbar.
Dieses Gerät soll im laufe dieses Jahres auf dem Markt kommen. Ich hoffe das ich eine Vorabversion für eine Großanlage mit über 100 Modulen zu Testzwecken bekomme


----------



## schmiedt (12 Januar 2015)

Bei den alten Busknoten gibt es keine Möglichkeit? Hat jemand eine Dokumentation zu den Busknoten Profibus?


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## SPS-freak1 (12 Januar 2015)

Die Doku findest du relativ einfach auf der Murr Homepage. Mit welchen Knoten dir Diagnose funktionieren soll, dass kann ich leider nicht sagen.


----------



## mr.oberfoerster (12 Januar 2015)

ich war im November auf der SPS in Nürnberg und habe das Diagnosemodul gesehen.
Im Grunde nicht schlecht und wenn es so kommt auch brauchbar, aber für uns 5 Jahre zuspät!
Wir sind aufgrund der schlechten Diagnose Möglichkeiten weg von Murr gegangen.
Die günstige Anschaffung, wurde durch lange Maschinenstillstände aufgebraucht.
Unterm Strich geht keiner von fast 20 Instandhalter gern an eine Anlage mit Cube67.
Den Blink-Code findest du in der Doku.
Gruss 
mr.oberfoerster


----------



## SPS-freak1 (12 Januar 2015)

Wir sind zu cube67 eigentlich hauptsächlich durch die für uns sehr praktischen rs 232/485 Module als Sew movimot Anschluss gekommen. Jetzt rüsten wir die erste Anlage komplett als I/O Schnittstelle  aus. Bis jetzt bin ich nur in der Projektierung aber mich begeistert es, dass ich mit drei Modulen alles abbilden kann.


----------



## mr.oberfoerster (13 Januar 2015)

Im Grunde muss jeder selber wissen wann er wieviel Zeit investiert will, man kann in der Planung und beim Aufbau die Zeit investieren oder als Maschinen Stillstandszeit beim Kunden später.


----------



## SPS-freak1 (13 Januar 2015)

Naja das klingt jetzt gerade zu so, das ich mit dem System grundsätzlich scheitern muss. Vielleicht kann man heutzutage viel mehr Diagnose dafür abbilden. Wenn ich so denke, sollte ich mir jetzt noch einige S7 300 2DP CPUs auf Lager legen, weil der MPI Bus fällt sicher nicht aus.


----------



## mr.oberfoerster (15 Januar 2015)

Das habe ich nicht gesagt und auch nicht geschrieben.
Sie müssen mehr Zeit und Brain-Power aufwenden um das Ergebniss zu erzielen, was bei manchen Mitbewerben schon mitgeliefert wird oder einfacher von der Hand geht.
Was jetzt die 300er in dem Thema zu suchen hat ist mir nicht ganz klar.
Im Grund geht es darum den Kunden eine Anlage zu liefern, mit der auch arbeiten kann bzw. sein Instandhalter.


----------



## SPS-freak1 (15 Januar 2015)

Nein, ich wollte nur damit zum Ausdruck bringen, dass wenn ich mir das einmal ordentlich projektiert habe, ich ja dann ein ordentliches System bieten kann mit dem auch der Instandhalter in der Regel zu recht kommt. 
Die 300er War nur als Beispiel gedacht, dass das System MPI ja auch sicher funktioniert und ich mir bei einem neuem System auch erstmal Lösungen auf eventuelle neue Probleme überlegen muss. Es hat sicher alles sein für und wider. Objektiv ist hier sowieso kein richtig oder falsch zu finden.


----------



## bluebird277 (19 Januar 2015)

Ich kann dir nur davon abraten. Wir hatten monatelang mit sporadischen Busfehlern zu kämpfen. Mehrere Servicetechniker vom Hersteller haben sich daran ausprobiert. Das Ende vom Lied war dann Cube ersetzt und alles war gut.

Wir werden es sicher nicht mehr einsetzen.


----------



## rogseut (2 Februar 2015)

Haben sowohl Cube67 mit CAN; Cube67+ mit PN; und Cube20 mit PN im Einsatz, seit 4 Jahren in mehr als 20 Anlagen.
Bisher hatten wir nur BUS Probleme wenn Installationsfehler gemacht wurden, Stichwort Abschlusswiderstände vergessen.
Auch kann ich die Kontakt bzw. Steckerprobleme nicht bestätigen. Wir benutzen aber auch schon immer den Murr Montageschlüssel.


P.S.: Diesen finde ich wirklich sehr praktisch und schont die Finger.


----------



## dani (2 Februar 2015)

SPS-freak1 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das ich eine Vorabversion für eine Großanlage mit über 100 Modulen zu Testzwecken bekomme



Ist das wirklich ernst gemeint? Großanlage zu Testzwecken??? Der Kunde freut sich sicher....

Wir haben die Cube's seit einiger Zeit an einer Anlage im Einsatz, aber so wirklich glücklich sind wir nicht damit.
Es kommt leider immer wieder zu Ausfällen an Teilnehmern. Gefühlt in ungefähr doppelt bis dreifacher Anzahl im Vergleich zu ähnlichen ASi Modul-Konfigs...


----------



## SPS-freak1 (2 Februar 2015)

Nein nein, die neue Diagnose Schnittstelle mit integrierte Web Browser und Diagnose bis runter zu jeden Ein und Ausgang bekommen wir mal vorab um das in der Anlage zu testen. Für den Kunden wird dadurch auf keinen Fall etwas schlechter.


----------



## Blockmove (7 Februar 2015)

mr.oberfoerster schrieb:


> Wir haben das Cube67 schon seit längeren im Einsatz und kann dir nur Empfehlen: Finger Weg!!!
> Es läuft Tatsächlich die Erste Zeit Gut, aber wenn die Ersten Störungen kommen, ein Graus.
> Mit dem Blink-Code kann man nichts anfangen, der Stimmt nicht.
> Die Steckverbindungen sind sehr sehr sensibel. was auch Murr erkannt hat und jetzt ein Werkzeug zum Stecker anziehen vertreibt:
> ...



Also ich kann deine  Aussagen nicht so ganz bestätigen.
Bei uns ist Cube Standard.
In unserem Werk sind hunderte Module verbaut.
Das angesprochene Werkzeug hat bei uns jeder. Das hat aber nichts mit der Qualität der Leitungen zu tun, sondern schlichtweg mit Arbeitserleichterung für die Elektriker.
Cube wird bei uns auch an Robotern verwendet. Höhere Ansprüche an Leitungen wirst du kaum finden.
Hier ist Cube auch nicht schlechter als robotertaugliche Profinet oder Profibusleitungen. Natürlich müssen Biegeradien eingehalten werden.

Mit dem Blinkcode ist es tatsächlich so eine  Sache. Hier könnten die Fehlerbeschreibungen besser sein.
Einzelne gestörte Module lassen sich hingegen im Status der S7-Hardware leicht finden-
Störungen auf dem Cube-Bus sind schwierig. 

Wichtig bei Cube ist ein vernünftiger Potentialausgleich. Gerade bei sporadischen Fehlern ist das oft die Ursache.
Ich bekomme das öffters während der Inbetriebnahme zu spüren. Bei den ersten Test an einer neuen Anlage ist der Portentialausgleich meist nicht fertig.
Und da kommt es vor, dass einzelne Busknoten oder Module nicht richtig hochlaufen. Ist der Potentialausgleich fertig, dann ist der Spuk vorbei.
Wie bei den ganzen Threats hier zum Thema Fehlersuche bei Profibus auch erwähnt, schadet es auch bei Cube nicht mit einer Schirmstrommesszange evtl. Schirmströme aufzuspüren.

Im großen und ganzen sind wir mit Cube zufrieden.

Gruß
Dieter


----------

